# St John the Baptist, Croxton - August 2019



## JB-URBX (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi all, I've been lurking on here on and off for almost a year and I've finally started to get out and about and do some explores.

A recent long weekend away in Norfolk found me near this old church ruin.

St John the Baptist possibly dates back to the 11th century. Upon the opening of a new church 'Christ Church' in Fulmodeston in 1882 it was abandoned. In March 1959 it became a grade II listed building.


St John the Baptist, Fulmodeston, Aug 2019 by Jacob Bilson, on Flickr


St John the Baptist, Fulmodeston, Aug 2019 by Jacob Bilson, on Flickr


St John the Baptist, Fulmodeston, Aug 2019 by Jacob Bilson, on Flickr


St John the Baptist, Fulmodeston, Aug 2019 by Jacob Bilson, on Flickr


St John the Baptist, Fulmodeston, Aug 2019 by Jacob Bilson, on Flickr


St John the Baptist, Fulmodeston, Aug 2019 by Jacob Bilson, on Flickr


St John the Baptist, Fulmodeston, Aug 2019 by Jacob Bilson, on Flickr


St John the Baptist, Fulmodeston, Aug 2019 by Jacob Bilson, on Flickr


St John the Baptist, Fulmodeston, Aug 2019 by Jacob Bilson, on Flickr


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 21, 2019)

Nice that one thanks for sharing


----------



## JB-URBX (Aug 21, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Nice that one thanks for sharing



Thanks Glynn, there'll be more to come from me soon!


----------



## KJurbex (Aug 21, 2019)

Amazing set of photos that, how well concealed was it?


----------



## JB-URBX (Aug 21, 2019)

KJurbex said:


> Amazing set of photos that, how well concealed was it?



Thanks KJ much appreciated. It's a small wooded area, The church itself is not visible from the main road but walking up the track it soon becomes visible.


----------

